# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Wie verläuft eigentlich der Sterbeprozeß bei Krebs?

## Ulrich

Wenn ich Dr. Heinrich Kremer richtig verstanden habe, hält er es für ausgeschlossen, daß Krebspatienten an den "relativ kleinen Methastasierungen" im Körper sterben.

Hingegen vollziehe sich das Sterben als ein Prozeß der Gasvergiftung.

Zunächst entsteht *in Krebszellen mit gestörter Mitochondrienfunktion ein Überschuß an CO2.*

Daraufhin und aus anderen Gründen vollzieht sich in den Mitochondrien ein phylogenetischer  Regreß in das Stadium methanongener Archäen (Mitochondrien werden phylogenetisch als symbiontische  Nachfahren von methanogenen Archäen und Proteobakterien aufgefaßt).

Dieser Archäenstamm wandelt *CO2 in Methan = CH4* um [Anmerkung: dieser Prozeß findet in ganz großem Maßstab in den Ozeanen seit 2,4 Milliarden Jahren statt; er führte u.a. zu riesigen Ablagerungen von Methanhydrat und wurde bei der Klimadiskussion um den CO2-Kreislauf bisher nicht berücksichtigt].

*Methan wiederum wird in Methanol (Methylalkohol) umgewandelt: CH3OH*. Methanol ist ein starkes Zellgift.

Aber das *Methanol wird weiter in Aldehydgas = CH2O umgewandelt* und gleichzeitig entsteht in der Krebszelle *Kohlenmonxid-Gas = CO*.

Die beiden letztgenannten Gase  haben die Eigenschaft durch die Mitochondrien- und Zellmembranen zu diffundieren, so daß sehr schnell die Nachbargefäße, das ganze metastasierte Organ und schließlich die Lymphgefäße, die Blutgefäße und die Nervenzellen vergiftet werden und dadurch der Tod eintritt.

Der finale Vergiftungsprozeß beim fortgeschrittenen Krebs sieht dann folgendermaßen aus:

*CO2 → CH4  → CH3OH → CH2O* + (parallel) *CO**.

Ich wundere mich und wüßte als potentiell Betroffener schon ganz gern, woran ich letztendlich sterbe, wenn mein Krebs nicht geheilt wird.**

Warum gibt es da so wenig verläßliche Information?* - Oder ist es mein Fehler, daß ich diese Informationen nicht kenne?

Anmerkungen:
Aldehydgruppe = CHO [*al*cohol(us) *dehyd*rogenatus]

In der Natur kommt Formaldehyd zum Beispiel in Säugetierzellen beim normalen Stoffwechsel als Zwischenprodukt vor: Im Menschen werden auf diese Weise pro Tag etwa 50 Gramm gebildet *und wieder verstoffwechselt*. Das Blut von Säugetieren enthält pro Liter ständig zwei bis drei Milligramm Formaldehyd. Weiterhin entsteht Formaldehyd auch bei der Photooxidation in der Atmosphäre. Auch in Früchten wie Äpfeln oder Weintrauben kommt Formaldehyd natürlicherweise vor. Ebenso kommt Formaldehyd natürlicherweise in Holz vor und diffundiert in geringen Mengen auch nach außen. Formaldehyd entsteht außerdem bei praktisch allen unvollständigen Verbrennungen.

Bedeuten diese Ausführungen auf Wikpedia, daß Heinrich Kremers Ausführungen falsch sind?  Aber einleuchtend scheint mir zu sein, daß Krebspatienten letztendlich nicht an den "relativ kleinen" Metastasen allein sterben können. Woran dann?

Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Formaldehyd

----------


## Harro

*Das menschliche Sterben*

Hallo, Ulrich, nachfolgend einmal eine Variante aus der fernöstlichen Vorstellung vom Ablauf des Sterbeprozesses bis zum Tod:

http://www.lebensgedanken.de/sterben...llsprozess.htm

Der wahrlich einfachere, weil vom zeitlichen Ablauf weniger dramatisch, ist sicher der rasche Tod durch welchen Kurzprozess auch immer.

*"Warum greifst du nicht nach der Lampe und gehst die kurzen Freuden suchen, heute? Warum willst du warten Jahr um Jahr?"*
(Aus China)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Ulrich

Ich finde deine Antwort nicht hilfreich. Sie führt weg von naturwissenschaftlichen Beschreibungen und ich fühle mich nun mal den Wissenschaftten verbunden.

----------


## Jörg (O)

Hallo Ulrich,
Deine Frage kann ich im Grunde genommen nicht beantworten.
Falls die Metastasen ein lebenswichtiges Organ befallen, wie z.B. 
Leber oder Lunge, so stirbt man an Organversagen.
Bei meinem Vater waren es zwei Gehirntumore, die letztendlich aber sehr schnell zum Tode führten.
Bei Uwe P. war es wahrscheinlich Kreislaufversagen. Sein Herz hat eben
nicht mehr seine Beine durchbluten können, aus denen die Lymphe nicht mehr abfloß.
Schwierig wird es bei Knochenmetastasen. Das sind aber nicht wenige,
sondern sehr viele, keine 10, 20 oder 30, sondern 100 und mehr.
Das ist wie bei einem Scheeballsystem, denn Knochenmetastasen streuen 
auch. Und gerade bei Knochenmetastasen stellt sich dann die Frage, wie und wodurch unser Körper vergiftet wird.
Seltsam, dass man darauf nicht sofort eine Antwort findet.
Vielleicht im Internet?
Gruß
Jörg (O)

----------


## Ulrich

Lieber Jörg,

vielen Dank für deine beispielhaften Hinweise und Erläuterungen. Ich nehme sie gern und aufmerksam zur Kenntnis.

Mein Beitrag sollte im Grunde nur auf ein Defizit in unserem Wissen vom Krebs hinweisen (auf dem Internet habe ich nichts Entsprechendes finden können).

Ich will gerne weiter darüber nachdenken, was Organsversagen, Multiorganversagen, Kreislaufversagen, explosionsartige Vermehrung von Metastasen ... bedeuten - in einem Augenblick, wo die Medizin nichts mehr bewirken kann.

Ich habe mir gerade noch einmal die letzte Telefonkonferenz vo, 15.01.2008  mit Dr. Heinrich Kremer angehört (dank RuStra's Hilfe war es möglich) und bin immer noch tief berührt von seinen profunden Ausführungen über den Organismus als "informationsmoduliertes Lichtquantenfeld, die eine ganz neue Sicht auf das Krebsgeschehen bedeuten.

Kremer hat ein Beispiel von einem Patienten erzählt, der wohl in den letzten Zügen lag und der durch eine hochdosierte Gabe von Vitamin B12 wieder zurückgeholt worden ist.

----------


## WinfriedW

Vielleicht hilft dir *das hier* weiter, Ulrich:





> *Todesursachen bei Krebs*
> 
> Die meisten Patienten sterben nicht am Primärtumor, sondern an dessen Metastasen. Lebermetastasen sind dabei die häufigste Todesursache. Nach Informationen des Universitätsklinikum Frankfurt am Main sterben rund 25% der in Deutschland an Dickdarmkrebs erkranken Patienten an Tochtergeschwulsten in der Leber und etwa 30% der gynäkologischen Tumoren bilden Lebermetastasen.
> Die unkontrollierte Vermehrung vor allem der Metastasen schädigt lebenswichtige Organe, bis diese ihre Funktion nicht mehr erfüllen können. Krebs tötet viele Patienten jedoch auch indirekt, indem die Erkrankung ihren Körper schwächt, auszehrt und damit anfälliger für Infektionen wie z.B. Lungenentzündung macht. Todesursache kann häufig auch eine Sepsis sein. Die zweithäufigste Todesursache bei Krebspatienten (ca. 15%) sind venöse Thromboembolien.
> Die Todesursachen sind jedoch außerordentlich individuell. Mediziner weisen darauf hin, dass Sterben etwas Individuelles sei. So wie jeder Mensch anders sei, sei auch jedes Sterben anders.


Oder *diese Vorlesung* unter Punkt 1.7: *Wie tötet Krebs?*

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

daher beobachte ich meine Organe regelmäßig und die nicht vorhandenen Entzündungen. Thromboembolien glaube ich auch weniger. 

Schwäche momentan auch nicht, ich arbeite dran. Ist gar nicht so einfach das für sich zu beurteilen. Ich vermute die Vergiftung vieler Systeme.

Ich glaube die richtige Ernährung zum Ende zu, kann uns sehr helfen, auch da weiss ich schon wie. Seit bald 3 Jahren, bereite ich mich vor.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Harro

*Keine wirkliche Antwort*

Hallo, Ulrich, nach Deiner enttäuschten Feststellung, daß meine fernöstliche Einlage über den Ablauf des Sterbens nicht sehr hilfreich war, war ich fast versucht, lieblos zu fragen, "wie hättest Du es denn gern?". Aber auch diese letztlich nüchterne, wenig naturwissenschaftliche Variante wird Dir dann nicht gefallen

http://www.linus-geisler.de/art2006/...z-hirntod.html


*"Das ganze Leben ist Bestimmung! Da aber niemand weiß, was ihm bestimmt ist, bleibt es dem überlassen, was wir Zufall nennen"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Volkmar

Der Mensch ist eine wunderbare Schöpfung, ein Mosaik verschiedenster Zellen und Zellverbände, ausgehend von einer verschmolzenen Ei-und Samenzelle.  Einmalig wie Kreislauf, Organe, Muskeln und Gehirn funktionieren.  Es laufen unzählige gut gesteuerte biochemische Vorgänge ab.       Tod bedeutet letzlich Zusammenbruch dieser Systeme---Zelltod.
(Herz-Kreislaufversagen, Atemversagen,Nierenversagen)   Der Tod wird immer-so wie die Krankheit auch individuell verläuft und erlebt wird- individuell sein.    Unser Vorteil: wir können uns auf das Sterben vorbereiten.    Menschen mit fortgeschrittenen Krebserkrankungen zehren aus, entkräften und spüren selbst irgendwann das nahende Ende.
Der Begleitende erlebt eine schwächer werdende Atmung, kaum mehr fühlbarer Puls bis zum letzten Atemzug, Ruhe, Stille....
Gedanken zum Thema von Volkmar

----------


## HansiB

_Hallo Volkmar,

du hast dich sehr zurückgehalten in deiner Äußerung. 

Ich ergänze diverse Möglichkeiten: 

3 Liter Aszites (durch Chemo, meiner Meinung nach), tumoröse Verdrängung nahezu des gesamten blutbildenden Marks, in die Leber, ins Pankreas, sowie beide Nebennieren. 
 Extrameduläre Blutbildung in der gestauten Milz (190 gr). Tumorkachexie. Ausgedehnte Tumornekrose bei Z.n. Chemotherapie. Dialation sämtlicher Herzhöhlen. Kräftiges intraaveoles Ödem der Lungen beidseits. Stauung der dem Herzen vorgeschalteten Organe.

Lungenemphysem, Pleuralverwachsungen. 400 ml Pleuralerguß beidseits. Akuter eitriger Schub einer chronisch-recidivierenden schleimreichen Tracheobronchitis. Bronchopneuromien beidseits. Periphere Lungenarterienembolie bei Trombose des Plexus prostatikus.

Beningne noduläre Prostatahyperplasie. Struma colloides. Schrumpfgallenblas. Fortgeschrittene Autolyse.

Ich möchte keine Bewertung der unglaublichen Therapien geben, der Mann konnte praktisch 1 Jahr lang nicht mehr laufen, wegen dauernder Hochtherapie. Ich laufe noch 30 km am Stück. Auch ein Grund meiner vorzüglichen LQ.

Du wirst mir bestätigen können, daß ich "untherapiert" und länger dabei, mit weitem Anfangsfortschritt, noch meilenweit von solchen "Nebenwirkungen" entfernt bin. Ich hoffe du bist gestern gut heimgekommen.

Gruß Konrad
_

----------

